# Dumb laws (real)



## Gene53 (Jun 25, 2008)

I found a great site called Dumb Laws and it's quite a gem.

Site description: "We are dedicated to bringing you the largest collection of stupid laws available anywhere. Some of the strange laws that are still on the books will amaze you!"

For example, in Alabama:


It is illegal to wear a fake mustache that causes laughter in church.
You may not have an ice cream cone in your back pocket at any time.
It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle.
New York:


Citizens may not greet each other by “putting one’s thumb to the nose and wiggling the fingers”.
Women may go topless in public, providing it is not being used as a business.
Texas:


A recently passed anticrime law requires criminals to give their victims 24 hours notice, either orally or in writing, and to explain the nature of the crime to be committed.
It is illegal for one to shoot a buffalo from the second story of a hotel.
When two trains meet each other at a railroad crossing, each shall come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone.
Massachusetts:


At a wake, mourners may eat no more than three sandwiches.
No gorilla is allowed in the back seat of any car.
Snoring is prohibited unless all bedroom windows are closed and securely locked.
Follow this link to read hundreds more.

Enjoy,
Gene


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 26, 2008)

i've heard of crazy laws like that before! :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Jun 26, 2008)

> It is illegal for one to shoot a buffalo from the second story of a hotel.
> 
> No gorilla is allowed in the back seat of any car.



Opps. Too late.  Now you tell me.


----------

